# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Компьютер перестал выключаться.

## AlexRod

Здравствуйте, у меня такая проблема. Вчера поставил новый CD-DVD-RW привод NEC, после этого при выключение компьютера через пуск-выключение, идет с начало все как обычно, потом монитор гаснет, но системный блок продолжает работать. Полностью его можно выключить только если зажать кнопку включения. В чем может быть проблема?
Конфигурация компьютера: Материнская плата Asus P5QL Pro ,Win XP x64, БП 350Вт, Процессор intel core quad 4x2.66ГГц, ОЗУ 4 Гб.

_Добавлено через 1 час 21 минуту 7 секунд_
Щас отключил привод в системе(мой компьютер-оборудование-диспетчер устройств), компьютер стал выключаться как обычно. Оборудование похоже конфликтует, как это можно решить?

----------


## Booooo

Может он не выключается а в спящий режим уходит? Точно выключается как обычно?

----------


## AlexRod

> Может он не выключается а в спящий режим уходит? Точно выключается как обычно?


После того отключил привод, точно стал нормально выключаться.

----------

